# Warhammer Fantasy Video Game ideas



## A_fool_of_a_Took (Oct 28, 2012)

Alright I know this topic has been discussed a bunch of time on various sites but dammit it interests me! So to that end I figured I'd start one of my own threads on the topic. Now this isn't your typical chuck ideas at each other until someone becomes annoyed at you thread, we are going to discuss it and outline it carefully. Then, and only then, shall we get angry at each other. k:

The rules of the thread are simple Post a title idea, a character and setting idea, a story idea and finally how you would like the gameplay to work. If you really must include your favourite hero/villain then please try and make it plausible. On a further note you don't have to necessarily be a "good" character you could say you play a sexually deviant Slaaneshi worshiper if you really want! I'll have first crack at it to get the ball rolling.

Title: Warhammer: Coming of chaos
Story idea: Similar to Battle march in that it takes place just after Kul's failed invasion. you can choose from five starter factions of Elf, Dwarf, Human, Chaos and Greenskin. The stories obviously differ from each other in that you will be pursuing your own overall objective E.g. elves are looking for a lost prince, dwarves are settling a grudge and chaos just need to get home while reaping skulls along the way. The general idea of the story is that at one particular predetermined point all the factions will be forced to come into contact with one another. depending upon the players choices in the story up until that point you can have a variety of outcomes for example the dwarves might settle their grudge and leave you to die because you were a prick or the Greenskins might just murder everybody because you ignored all the chances to fight them and halt the growth of their waaaagh. suffice it to say it needs to make a point of having a seriously grimdark ending, even if you manage to do everything right something shitty has got to happen to kill your buzz.
Gameplay: I suppose more or less like Skyrim just with a couple of larger scale battles among the smaller skirmishes. The actual gameplay mechanics would work closer to dark souls in that you can have co-operative play and it will still be quite difficult (meeting a chaos champion is a likely way to get killed). The different classes for each faction will have separate skills for example one class for each faction can have a semi-similar skill that calls an AI group to help. The difference between the ability for each faction will be attribute of the group which can be affected by how you level. for example cultists could be sacrificed for health, used to buff you with prayer or just used as fodder to let you line up a backstab. The level up system is a standard do this quest get so much XP, kill this enemy get so much XP deal. with each faction's various classes having different skill trees they can follow for a different play style.

Okay that's all I got right now, I might add more later but I already put off college work to start this thread. :laugh: Happy posting amigos.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

It won't ever happen. Why? Because GamesWorkshop not only has a tight grip on their IP, but even if somebody can guaranteed they won't fuck it up, charge an arm and a leg for the company to make it. It's a reason why the latest Warhammer games were terrible. 40k games were fine, but since GW charge so much now, nothing is worth making. Dark Omen and Shadow of the Horned Rat were great, but that was in the old days.... Even with the success of the 40k games, Relic is basically dead. So Dawn of War 3 probably won't happen and the left-overs of 40k: Dark Millennium Online won't get done either.

The best option you can get are mods. Mods for Medieval Total War 2 were the best. Call of Warhammer... Shame there are only 6 or so races.

So, unless you've got £50,000,000 lying around, with probably 60% of that going on IP rights, then you're idea won't ever happen. Sorry


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

:/ Dawn of War was brilliant fun, the guy behind that made Diablo 3, which aside from shitty business decisions made above his head, (bobby ko-dick), was one of the highest rated games to date.

The first 2 dawn of wars, aside from odd canonical decisions and silly scaling were excellent, and the Dark crusade was fantastic, apart from Brokecrons. Soulstorm added needless bullshit and was just a race add-on pack.

DoW2 has its detractors; but it is excellent fun that I can still waste hours on. Particulalry with modding and the Tabletop conversions. I am considering
taking me hand to it to create a new "Legion" race from the new 30k HH Book from FW.

Space Marine was sadly a copy of Gears of War (not background wise, but playstyle). It wasn't able to play into the market, and unless you have a particulalry profound single player (like Spec Ops; The line), you have to attract with Multiplayer. But it just cannot cope at the level of gears.

Fantasy; with a proper developement team behind it, designing the hard
code around the nuances of the lore, a Total War game would be excellent. As it stands, M2TW mod is bug ridden, bloated homemade scripts, poorly "balanced" lorewise on battlemaps and on campaign maps, and a huge number of other issues that are not suited for a fantasy game; like large units for mammoths, or flyers like Great Eagles.

Now, a roleplaying game is better and more unique. Dragons Age is one of the better systems; but it is heavily linear. Its storyline doesn't allow much room for
movement. However; going back to Origins here, when you had the option to choose 1 of 3 races, one of 2 genders, one of 2 backgrounds, and one of 3 classes, this essentially gave you 36 potential different starts, but it didn't, and indeed it locked you out of some.

This could be expanded. Are you a Human? Or an Orc? If you are a human, where are you from? The Empire, Breton, Estalia, or Tilea? The Empire? What state/city? What is you job in that city? Knight? Guardsman? Mercenary? Hunter? You are a Knight? So what order are you with? Panther or White Wolf? etc.

It is all well and good playing an RPG, but certain characters and archetypes
don't fit; what would a Phoenix Guard say and do? How would a Breton pig farmer confer with a Kislevite Gryphon Legionnaire? You could probably come up with a hashed out reason and ending up looking like a heist movie where everyone has a unique skill. I hate that.

I do think a Dynasty Warriors. A character has a particular weapon, and a set combo, and button mashes their way through a ton of enemies. There are your typical, "kill everyone" levels" but my favourite ones were where you had alternate options (apart from the dreaded "guard" levels. They took so fucking
long it was unreal).

For example, choose to play as the High Elves. The levels pop up, and you can play as "generic elf create-a-warrior character" given a moveset; like White Lion, Phoenix Guard, Swordmaster, etc, or you can play as Teclis, or Imrik, or Tyrion, or Caradryan, or Korhil. There is a storyline battle all linked in together.

Other races, you could be Alrik of Karak Hirn, or Josef Bugman.

If any of you have a PS3 have a look for Dynasty Warriors 7; dead easy to get the hang of and dead easy trophies, with a well known storyline and for a button masher, quite engaging in story mode. When playing it, imagine playing as certain characters from Warhammer - Zhang Fei as Imrik, Zhuge Liang as Teclis, Guan Yu as Caradryan, Xu Zhu as Bugman, Huang Gai as Karl Franz/Luthor Huss etc.

Admittedly, I had originally considered that for a "Primarchs" game, where you took control of a Primarch or being of similar power during the Horus Heresy, like Anggrath or Samus. It would just be a button masher, but you can just destolroy hordes of Space Marines insisting of hitting you with Bolters. There could be a switch mode as well, to allow you to play as a third person shooter. Imagine switching from Magnus telekinetically crushing, burning, freezing, throwing those within close range, then switching to ranged shots to shoot lightning, or so Fulgrim can shoot his Plasma Pistol, or Horus with his talon.


----------

